# Ive been thinking about getting serious about outdoor survival



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ive been thinking about getting serious about outdoor survival. I have slept outside for a couple days, lived a summer in a teepee, and spent a couple weeks in the amazon and the Andes and I know a little about survival but I know I don't know enough. If someone dropped me of in the woods I would die unless I was real lucky. I only know a few plants to eat and use for medicine, barley know how to make rope, and unless I found myself next to a flint outcropping I would be in trouble for weapons and tools. I have read a byt about making snares and traps, but I have never done it. I have guns and survival tools but in a real SHTF that stuff is going to run out. I was just wondering what you guys think about non-equipment survivalism.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the payoff here? Whenever you make the choice of living off the land you must, by default, choose not to take another route, that of living off the carcass of civilization. If the choice becomes one of living off the land and dying due to the fact that the carcass of civilization has been stripped clean and offers no support, then how did that choice become so stark so suddenly? 

If I were in your shoes and had to invest time and develop skill for dealing with a complete civilization collapse, I'd be focused on two tasks - trapping livestock animals to raise and growing plants. Back in the mists of time the hunter/forager had a much tougher time surviving than the stationary farmer/shepherd. 

Even if you're not a gardener if you're preparing a contingency plan which sees you having to live off the land I'd go the route of stockpiling seeds, learning about growing seasons, learning the fundamentals of growing crops, learning how to butcher animals long before I'd be investing the same time into learning how to use flint and to fabricate a teepee.

However, if the plan is to just have fun then learning to live off the land sounds like a fun hobby to develop. I don't think it's the most practical route to take but everything in life doesn't have to be practical. I see this question kind of like the one posted by another member wondering whether investing in a compound bow was a good route to take when starting his prepping activity. I didn't think it was but if he really wanted to go bow hunting then there is no need to justify it with a prepping rationale, just buy the bow and go bow hunting and have fun.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Look here for nature's food---
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/wild-edibles-13532/


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I am a gardener and we are getting chickens next spring. This is just about worst case kind of thing.


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

In your case, it's not too late, and you need to get a hunter training manuel or some other books on camping survival and then go out and practice what you've read. There's no other way to survive out in the bush then through actual experience.
Good Luck!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Always pays to be prepared for the worst case, you never know what can happen. "Primitive" type skills can be very useful today too, if you use them. We (headed by my OH these days) harvest a huge array of plants from our farm for instance and use these for eating and medicinal properties. A SHORT list includes (tons of mushrooms, tons of berries, rosehips, goldenrod, wild carrots, hazelnuts, hawthorn, etc.)
Learning to hunt with a bow often allows you to legally take more game, a big plus.
Snares and traps can be very productive with proper skill, not obsolete technology at all. If you want the furs you need to consider what is in season (prime) but you can at the very least save some money on cat/dog food. 
Pretty awesome with the teepee, was it comfortable? Have been in some that were great and others were not 
Kind of like yurts, can be incredible if correctly designed or abysmal.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Snarin ain't all that hard ta learn. First off buy yall some premade snares, learn the techinique an then learn ta make yer own snares. A couple dozen snares el put food on the table.

Here be a good place ta get premade snares, supplies an they got some good info there that boot.

https://www.snareshop.com/default.asp

Check yer trappin laws first though. A feller don't wan't no trouble with them bunny cops.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. Ive done a lot of this stuff in practice, I think I just need to do a two or three day hardcore survival trip to make myself feel better, {well worse if I fail}


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya learn from failure, ya can't fix it ifin ya don't know what be broke!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Go to youtube, and check out some "bushcrafting" videos. Some are better than others, as is all things youtube, but you can get some great pointers to try in the field.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah there are some decent vids there.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish I could say that I was an "expert wilderness survivalist"... God Knows, I'm not..... New Hampshire has wild edibles, but the seasons of abundance are very very short. I need far more knowledge. Not because I'll ever be relegated to simply living off the wild as a long-term solution, but rather, because knowledge of that type allows one a certain well-earned degree of confidence. Having the capability to simply walk off into the woods with relative impunity brings with it a certain feeling of freedom...

My dad insisted on driving into my head "always have a way to cut stuff, and a way to make fire". That simple advice alone has gotten my butt out of trouble on more than one occasion.

I wish to commend and encourage you. Learn about the wild places. That, after all, is the *real* world.

-regards.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been a survivalist for many, many years. There's nothing like being able to survive... no, prosper where others would die. While it is a good idea to have food and equipment stored away, Its always wise to have a plan "B" just in case. Don't put all your eggs in one basket learn new skills, plant identification (be careful about some plants like wild carrots, poison Hemlock is very similar and one mouthful can and will kill you) is very important. Learn to make shelter, find water, make fire and find food in that order, its called the sacred four. Check out Tom Brown Jr's survival books and guides and his survival school, you wont be sorry. good luck and keep learning, knowledge is power. camo2460


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I was just wondering what you guys think about non-equipment survivalism.


I think it is an excellent idea. I do a few days, week bare bones, knife or survival kit only camping trips. First camp out more learn and practice your skills make traps snares learn more about the indigenous plants in your area. Than go at it slow minimize at first, take the very least you can be comfortable with. Than begin to eliminate, choose not to rely on the food supplies you brought. See how you do. When you get to survival camping have a plan. Be sure others know your plan and exactly where you will be and for exactly how long. Keep a cell phone on you at all times and a spare in camp. Make sure you have reception. As you expand try it in different climates and times of the year. Enjoy, be safe



Bobbb said:


> What's the payoff here? Whenever you make the choice of living off the land you must, by default, choose not to take another route, that of living off the carcass of civilization.


Really? So nothing bad can ever happen where you are stranded alone in the wilderness without resources? The pay off is staying alive, knowing you can survive in the wilderness no matter what happens


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*One or the other......?*

Living off the land is a skill you developed I started backpacking at 16 and many years later a stint in the army and then many National Trail thru hikes, I have learned that every thing takes time and practice, practice ,practice!

In a survival situation(collapse of society and all normal society) use whatever means you need to make your survival and your families survival possible. Now don't get me wrong, I do not mean to be bad and steal but at a store or getting medical supplies from a store that has been ransacked before is e acceptable.

You should keep all options open and hey I think "Mad Max" is great I love the way he stood up against the bad guy's LOL. Even if I do not care for Mel Gibson himself.

Cat, Turtle, and Dakoda


----------

